# Paradise Pen Company Closed



## LouCee (Mar 19, 2017)

I was at Park Meadows mall in the Denver area yesterday, I go there with my wife occasionally. I was surprised to see that Paradise Pen Company was closed. I don't know how many locations they had but looking online it appears they have all closed. 

Apparently the following message was posted on their website when it was still up.

*It is with great sadness that we must tell you that Paradise Pen is closing it's doors effective immediately. It has been an absolute pleasure serving the pen community for the past 15 years and we can not say thank you enough to all of our loyal customers, employees and vendors for their years of support and friendship. It's time to start writing the next chapter... 

Best Regards,
The Paradise Pen Family*


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh man that sucks. I will have to make a trip to the one by me and check this out. Talk to them this Christmas holiday and they were doing well from what I was told. I know the malls keep raising rental prices because it is getting harder to keep the big stores there these days too.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 19, 2017)

I never heard of them...but I was wondering where I can walk into some brick and mortar and buy some FB nibs.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2017)

TonyL said:


> I never heard of them...but I was wondering where I can walk into some brick and mortar and buy some FB nibs.




Those were the stores Tony. They had all the top brand names and you could see up close and hold in your hand 1000 dollar pens and even 10,000 dollar pens. I saw some of the prettiest pens and had gotten some ideas from looking at them that i will be trying in the future. They had a few pen turners sell their pens there. I usually only went to the mall to go look in that store.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 20, 2017)

I am going to try to find one down here. Thanks!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 20, 2017)

I think they closed back in January.  I had only been in the store near me a couple of times.  I loved looking at the pen storage chests they had.  It gave me ideas for building one myself.  Cool store to walk into though.  I guess I will have to settle for the Montblanc store when I pass through some airports from now on.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 20, 2017)

I could not find any links to their sites operable.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 20, 2017)

TonyL said:


> I could not find any links to their sites operable.


 
Tony, all of their locations closed and their website is no more. If you do an online search you can probably find a different pen store in your area.


----------



## RobS (Mar 20, 2017)

Bummer!!!!!!!  I loved a lot of their own in house line.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 21, 2017)

The looked like and sounds like  a pen makers dream. There is one in Carmel. California called  Bitner Pens.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 21, 2017)

LouCee said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > I could not find any links to their sites operable.
> ...


 
I did and couldn't find anything other than Mont Blanc. I may not have spent enough time searching. Thank you though.


----------



## bmachin (Mar 21, 2017)

Tony,
You might try a search for recommendations over at Fountain Pen Network.  You might also consider attending the Atlanta Pen Show which is coming up April 21-23.  I don't know how big a show it is, but at 10 bucks a day and a half hour drive (Alpharetta to Wyndham Atlanta Galleria per Google Maps) it would be hard to go wrong.

Bill


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2017)

That sucks!  Paradise Pen is where I bought my first real commercial fountain pen, a limited edition mandarin yellow Namiki Vanishing Point.  I still have it.

Scott.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 21, 2017)

Tony,
 You might try a search for recommendations over at Fountain Pen Network.  You 





> might also consider attending the Atlanta Pen Show which is coming up April
> 21-23.  I don't know how big a show it is, but at 10 bucks a day and a half hour
> drive (Alpharetta to Wyndham Atlanta Galleria per Google Maps) it would be hard
> to go wrong.
> ...


 
Thank you Bill. I have attended it since I started turning 3 years ago. Lots of fun and folks to meet. Thank you.


----------



## Flush1974 (Mar 22, 2017)

LouCee said:


> I was at Park Meadows mall in the Denver area yesterday, I go there with my wife occasionally. I was surprised to see that Paradise Pen Company was closed. I don't know how many locations they had but looking online it appears they have all closed.
> 
> Apparently the following message was posted on their website when it was still up.
> 
> ...



I've shopped at that exact location.  I didn't really see anything that we don't make here.  That location should have been right, however it might have done better in Cherry Creek where people expect to pay $500 for pens and ties alike.


----------

